# Best heat/uvb lamp



## Roger (Dec 2, 2018)

Hello,

I want to make me a enclosure soon for a tegu. 
It will be a cage of 250cm wide, 100cm depth and 80 cm high.
The enclosure is standing in a room where the minimum temperature will be 18 degrees celsius.
I am looking for a good heat and UVB source. How much lamps or lamp do i need for one animal to provide enough heat and uvb at the basking spot? And what will be the best wattage?
Regards,

Roger


----------



## Griffin (Dec 3, 2018)

Still figuring out the same and my dimensions are almost exact as yours, what material you use for the enclosure also plays a factor I would assume. A lot of people told me these larger enclosures hold heat well and I won’t even use all 3 incadescent fixtures. I would assume using 1-2 heat bulbs and an UVB strip will do the trick.


----------



## Roger (Dec 3, 2018)

I will make the enclosure from concreteplex plate wood. This is 22mm thick with a 6mm front glass. So 1 incadescent bulb and 1 Solar raptor uvb lamp will do the trick in this big enclosure?
And both lamps are next to each other?
And the coolest corner will be 25 degrees celcius?


----------



## Griffin (Dec 3, 2018)

This is only what I’m assuming, but to be safe get 2 on one side, and one more in the middle


----------



## dpjm (Dec 5, 2018)

I would usually want to pair heat and UV as the Sun naturally provides both together, so put a heat lamp with the UV lamp. If the UV lamp puts out enough heat by itself that would be unnecessary. This is not usually the case though, especially with tegus, and usually you have a heat light with a UV light. I don't have experience with these new HID lamps (e.g. Solar Raptor), all I know is that they put out more heat and UV at a lower wattage than mercury vapor ones.


----------



## Roger (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks guys for your reaction. Do you have good experiences with some UVB lightning?
I read that those t8 uvb 10.0 is good.
Heat is no problem to provide. It is just the good uvb what i searching for. I read about the Solar Raptor. But if there are tegu owners who has years of experiences with a type of uvb lamp or t8 please let me know. Those Solar raptor lamps are just new.


----------



## Ivyna J Spyder (Dec 19, 2018)

I've used ReptileUV's Megaray bulbs for a good 10 years for all my diurnal herps, and I love em. They're really long lasting.

Arcadia also makes good bulbs, but I haven't been using them as long.


----------

